# In slip bottom cleaning



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Any blue water guys with wet slips recommend a good in the water bottom cleaner Orange beach area ? My guy sucks :thumbdown:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I am not a Blue Water Guy, but did keep a vessel in a wet slip for years.

Then this guy came around and impressed the heck out of me and others.


http://www.albatrossdivers.com


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

another + for matt / albatross... 
I was selling my boat year before last.. had a sea trial coming up and he did an awesome job.. as we were heading out I was telling the buyer the boat had a 20 knot cruise with a clean bottom.. matt made a liar out of me.. boat was doing 21-22 knots.. 
rich


----------



## etnovass (Jun 8, 2014)

another for albatross he dose a great job on mine and gives a great bottom repot. he was recommended to me buy a few in my marina.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Hull*

I've used Acurate Hull Cleaning. They've done a great job and provide before and after underwater pics to support their work. 


850-426-9968


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, will call both


----------

